# Otto's torture in NK



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

the words from Otto's family, absolutely horrifying, so sad,

https://dansessions.com/otto-warmibier-tell-story/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is what the communists do to ensure uniformity and compliance. You have to be nuts to go there and double nuts to break the law there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What happened to Otto is inconceivable.
That he engaged in a prank while there is inconceivable.
That his parents allowed him to go there in the first place ..... yea, its inconceivable.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What is it that draws people there knowing what could happen to them, they must feel the risk is worth it, or do they go there because of a double dare.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> This is what the communists do to ensure uniformity and compliance. You have to be nuts to go there and double nuts to break the law there.


So very true sir. So many things that Americans take for granted, including that it is acceptable for them to bring their "entitlement" with them to other countries. With that said it is very sad that the young man was brutally tortured and killed.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Im said it on this forum before, I'll say it again; WHY WAS HE ALLOWED TO BE TAKEN PRISONER?? The US should allow NO NATION to take our citizens prisoners! Cities should have been LEVELED, scores of civilians killed and North Korea ROCKED! 
Should it have been out of the blue? no. The world must know that we WILL NOT PLAY THEIR GAMES.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Please do not go or allow your children to visit N Korea.
Dennis Rodman, please continue to visit N Korea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Otto Warmbier was a grown ass man when he made Critical Mistake 1; Traveling to The Democratic People's Republic of Korea. 

After making Critical Mistake 1, all bets are off. The rest is most likely not of his doing but at this point he was at the mercy of the DPRK government propaganda machine who accused him of crimes.

Otto Warmbier major league FUBAR'd himself.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

After I learned Chinese, I lived in China for 2 years, and I can tell you that Chinese and North Korean officials have ZERO empathy for the people. The People are just resources to be used, then thrown away. That's difficult for an American to understand, -even with the way things are now in the USA.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Whoever goes there gets what they deserve, be it an negative outcome.

They are assholes IMHO.

Like throwing your arm in the mouth of a gator, no pun intended Munro!

I can understand the parents grief, but it ends there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus, when are you going to chair DARPA?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> *Whoever goes there gets what the deserve, be it an negative outcome*.
> 
> They are assholes IMHO.
> 
> ...


*He deserved to be tortured because he's an idiot?*

You sound a bit like a North Korean prison official.....


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Please do not go or allow your children to visit N Korea.
> Dennis Rodman, please continue to visit N Korea.


I wonder if Rodman dares visit his pal now. He might end up bearing the brunt of Fat Boy, when Fattie has his temper tantrums over Trump.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

TGus said:


> After I learned Chinese, I lived in China for 2 years, and I can tell you that Chinese and North Korean officials have ZERO empathy for the people. The People are just resources to be used, then thrown away. That's difficult for an American to understand, -even with the way things are now in the USA.


That's the way with most, if not all regimes of that sort. It's not exclusive to China and NKorea either. Just look at Assad gassing his own people.

Otto was treated with such brutality because of his nationality. We had a pastor that was released after two years in hard labor - just a couple months after Otto's death - but there were no signs of tortures.

Foreigners take a grave risk every time they visit these kind of places.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm with @Slippy on this one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> *He deserved to be tortured because he's an idiot?*
> 
> You sound a bit like a North Korean prison official.....


Think what you want. If someone goes to a place in which they know presents a grave danger,

and they end up brutalized,who is to blame? You take the risk, you suffer the consequences.

It is like sticking your hand over a working burner, you know what will happen, you be the asshole for the act and reap the results.

What justifiable reason did he have for going to a place that in general hates us, indoctrination of the masses for decades in that hate?

He was neither a diplomat or a business man, a missionary?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Think what you want. If someone goes to a place in which they know presents a grave danger,
> 
> and they end up brutalized,who is to blame? You take the risk, you suffer the consequences.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty glad I don't live in your world where *MISTAKES *will not be tolerated.

*MISTAKES *will get you tortured...and rightfully so.

The numerous humanitarian aid workers should have known better than to try and help the suffering masses. They *deserved *to be be-headed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I'm pretty glad I don't live in your world where *MISTAKES *will not be tolerated.
> 
> *MISTAKES *will get you tortured...and rightfully so.
> 
> The numerous humanitarian aid workers should have known better than to try and help the suffering masses. They *deserved *to be be-headed.


It is not my world, it is the real world.

Third world dictatorial countries are brutal to their people, people who go to them risk their own lives.

Do you think the rulers are happy with any outsiders coming in changing anything

or giving different thought to those who they contact?

Idealism is fine if you are in a safe place to act upon it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> It is not my world, it is the real world.
> 
> Third world dictatorial countries are brutal to their people, people who go to them risk their own lives.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said.

That doesn't mean the recipients "deserved" their punishment.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

The folly of youth..... 

His friends must feel awful knowing had they not played that stupid dare - maybe the ending would've been different for Otto.

We've all done stupid things in our days.....but unfortunately for some like Otto, the consequences are terrible,
or fatal.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Btw, the coroner's report doesn't say that there were any signs of torture.

*



Otto Warmbier's body showed no signs of torture, coroner's reports says

Click to expand...

*http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/09/2...d-no-signs-torture-coroners-reports-says.html


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

This is not some one off example as there are many stories similar to this. The treatment of a human beings like this from the leadership of NK, whether you think he was stupid for going there or not, is eerily reminiscent of the treatment of the Jews by Adolf Hitler. 

Two questions have to be asked then. 

1. Was it good the world was ridded of Adolf Hitler?
2. Would the world be good to rid itself or governments that treat human beings like this?


----------

